# Experienced Angler Looking To Partner Up



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want some company on your boat or just want an extra hand to split the costs, I'm your man. I have been fishing East, West, and Lower Galveston Bays for over 30 years and have done it all.

While I own a Whaler, I've grown tired of all the headaches that go with maintenance. So I'm looking to hitch a ride on someone else's rig. I throw artificials (MirrOlures and soft plastics) but am equally adept at using live bait.

I can usually go on weekends and can also arrange an occasional weekday trip if I get some advance notice. Non-smoker. 

Willing to mentor someone eager to learn and improve their skills or more than happy to team up with other expert fishermen.

PM me if interested and I'll provide contact info. I live in West Houston if location matters.

Take Care,

Capt Ahab


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!

Just to clear up any confusion, I'm not looking to fish with a boat owner exclusively for all time. I'm offering to team up with someone who could use a second crew member every so often or as often as you want. That would entail, for example, my going with different fishing partners over the course of a year. 

So don't be afraid to inquire. And like I said, those who want to learn from a mentor without paying for a guide should pull the trigger too.

Capt Ahab


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Waders Wanted*

Some excellent people follow and contribute to this site. Great to hear from them.

If any hard-core angler with a boat who fishes the Galveston Bay System wants to join forces with someone who almost went pro, send me a pm. Looking to hook up with those who like to wade year around.

Capt Ahab


----------

